# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Paroxysm

## Techno

It's bound to happen. Man pit against man, life against life. The scales will always weigh in favor of the strong, in the direction of those fit to survive. Life is an experiment without a scientist, a study without a cause. Of course, you never know. There could be those damned aliens, gods, ghosts, or whatever you think exists beyond the ken of mortals, but somehow toys with us out of sheer boredom through the temporary boredom within an infinite existence. This is not a tale about this world. This is about you. You have been chosen to participate in the Program. We're going to test your limits now, I hope you enjoy the particulars in this Program.

Please input your identification before we begin.

*Name:* You are from the planet Earth in the Sol system of the year 2009 of your Gregorian calender. Reflect that in your name, please.
*Gender:* Male or female. Don't get confused now.
*Age:* We, the executives that run this Program, welcome people of all ages.
*Appearance:* Physique, features, distinct marks and other things. A picture is acceptable.
*Personality:* Motives, background, quirks and mannerisms. We would like to know how your mind works.

The Program officially begins when we have 6 participants. However, the Program has a carrying capacity of 6 participants at one time. When there are vacant spots for more participants, we will accept new applicants. The maximum will be 6 at any given time.

You may begin...now.

----------


## Artelis

Name: Sampson
Gender: Male
Age: 38
Appearance: Slightly balding, slipping glasses, pre-aged skin, lots of grey hair, but some black still intact, small beer gut.
Personality: Rude, no regard for others.  Creature of habbit, and becomes cranky when habbits are not met.  Loner type, doesn't get close to anyone without reason.

----------


## Kiza

Name: Jerome Biss

Gender: Male.

Age: 77
Appearance: I think this is quite accurate (not mine):



Personality: He's a big old grump who's really done jack-shit with his life so far. He's angry at nearly everyone and frustrated and world-weary. He doesn't like it These Days, but then again, he didn't like it Those Days. Complete angry, cynical misanthropist. His days are rather filled by drinking, smoking, coughing and disapproving nearly every single aspect of humanity.

----------


## Techno

I hate you both.

----------


## Kiza

Sorry for the fantastic characters, ass-muncher.

----------


## Artelis

pro characters right there.

----------


## Invader

> I hate you both.







> You are from the planet Earth in the Sol system of the year 2009 of your Gregorian calender.



But, see, you asked for it.

----------


## Techno

What sort of witchcraft is this?! No data input is detected! I deem thee spam!

----------


## Abra

Name: Joshua Williams
Gender: Male
Age: 21
Appearance: Tapered blond hair, short enough to spike. Brown eyes. Tall and mostly tone, but is starting to lose his high school jock composure. 
Personality: Mostly easy going, except when directly in a bad situation. Doesn't have any grand ideals to impose on the world, and is a narcissist. He is most productive under pressure, and has high resourcefulness. Impulsive.

"We get paid for this, right?"

----------


## arby

In this story: cock fest

----------


## Kiza

Old man cock fest, as well.

Awesome.

----------


## no-Name

*Name:* Michael Trevor
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 11 and a half
*Appearance:* Big brown eyes, curly dark, pretty much Jewish hair. 3'11", tall for an eleven year old. A scar on his hand from when he tried to jump over a rusty fence. 
*Personality:* Enjoys pancakes, clothes larger than he is, and pretending to have gunfights with his friends. Dislikes loud noises, celery, and bright lights.

----------


## no-Name

Have at me, pedos.

----------


## Kiza

Why did you make your character exactly like yourself, no-name?

----------


## Abra

> Why did you make your character exactly like yourself, no-name?



Because no-name is a total pancake-whore.

----------


## Grod

No-name is also 11 years old. True fact.

----------


## guitarboy

Name: Proffesor Brooklyn
Gender: Male<-Only part that's borrowed, I sweer
Age: 58
Appearance: Turned into superbeing when his watch blew up and atoms and shit. Slightly blurry, he's blue, doesn't like to wear clothes, triangle on his head.
Personality: Does not care fo human life. Sometimes chases jailbait. Bends reality, alters atoms, whatever tickles your buddha. Audrian was a dick to him. Now he's somewhere in the unvierse, watching us.
"The existence of life is a highly overated phenomenom"

----------


## Kiza

Making your character Dr. Manhattan is not a good joke, unless I do it.

I sweer, man.

----------


## Rozzy

name: nunya
gender:female
age:69
appearance:498 pound woman with buck teeth and bright orange, curly hair. 5"2 and is sexy as a mo'fo...

personality:loves to sit at home and watch movies. does nothing with life and loves racoons(such sweet animals they are...) and likes to pick fights...


oohh you think i'm sexy...

----------


## Kiza

More old people. We need more old people!

----------


## no-Name

Well, we have 6, are we starting now?

----------


## Kiza

I think it's because we made such fantastic characters.

----------


## Rozzy

of course we have awesome characters!!!!

we need a 55 yr. old...

----------

